# While in Nigeria



## henryclm (Oct 17, 2008)

On a resent trip to Lagos Nigeria took these pics with phone camera so excuse the quality. Huge beers though!!!!and really interesting food!!

Saludos


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I may have had that beer before. I really liked it, but I could only drink one or two of em. To me it was more of a sipping beer than a drinking beer. But overall it was pretty tasty. Nice pics though!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pics. Gotta love huge beers!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

Looks like some interesting food...


----------



## flawless51 (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice pics. Would love to take that trip.


----------

